
Winograd Schemas - xtacy
https://www.cs.nyu.edu/davise/papers/WS.html
======
tacon
Not a Winograd Schema, but I once read an example where adding the word "the"
to an English sentence inverted the meaning:

"The criminals were in the possession of the police."

"The criminals were in possession of the police."

One of the odder quirks of English.

~~~
zeckalpha
As a casual observer that _does_ seem like a Winograd Schema. What
disqualifies it?

~~~
panic
Winograd schemas depend on world knowledge. The phrases "in the possession of"
and "in possession of" mean different things apart from any particular
knowledge about police or criminals.

~~~
rvense
Dennis Skinner, member of the British House of Commons, once said in a speech
that "half the Tories opposite are crooks!". When asked to withdraw the
statement, he said "OK, half the Tories opposite aren't crooks."

So in the presence of 'half', even 'not' can be unpredictable...

~~~
gfaure
Amusing... but this isn't the same kind of ambiguity as he intentionally made
the negation have the wrong scope. The expected negation would be "It is not
the case that half the Tories opposite are crooks".

~~~
rvense
But haven't you then still left the crook-edness of the other half unstated
and suspiciously ambiguous?

------
kangar00
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winograd_Schema_Challenge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winograd_Schema_Challenge)

~~~
aab0
So I assume that a question-answering RNN will crack that in a year or two.

------
dnautics
The classical Winograd schema as a Turing test is effectively the voight-
kampff test: one could imagine that the council advocated violence, and
surreptitiously sought to create say a false flag, but our mirror system and
sense of morality make that interpretation less palatable.

------
whitten
There is a programming project in Artificial Intelligence named Shrdlite that
is a course given at the University of Gothenburg and Chalmers University of
Technology. The course also includes the nearley parser to provide a
blocksworld, similar to Terry's original work. For more information, see the
course webpages:

[http://ChalmersGU-AI-course.github.io/](http://ChalmersGU-AI-
course.github.io/)

